# Cannula angles



## Viki (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey all,

Im in a bit of a flap re. cannulas.

Im currently using an all in one 90 degree cannula with insertion kit thingy from animas (inset II I think) but im findiing it increasingly more painful and starting to dread changing it as a result.

So I've got animas to send me some 30 degree alternatives as I'm thinking it might hurt less as they wont go so deep. But im being a total wimp! Im not normally funny about pain etc, but I cant seem to override my sense of self preservation and press the button.

I really dont want it to become an issue for me but its really starting to affect my pump confidence 

any advice?


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Vikki,

Afraid I don't have any technical tip to help (only been on a pump for a week 1/2 or so!) but I found that from happily jabbing myself umpteen times a day with a pen, I suddenly turned into a big girl's blouse on seeing the insertion device / visually bigger needle at 90deg!   The only way I could do it the first couple of times was... quickly!!  Not giving myself a chance to think lol!  Kind of 123 GO! (think the Sgt in the firing squad in Blackadder goes forth: "Readyaimfire!!!" )  Not sure how I'll be once I've clipped the inevitable nerve though, so not sure if the above will actually be any help then?!... 

Sorry, not sure if that's helped at all...!!   Good luck with the new sets!


----------



## bex123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hiya , i don't tend to have a prob with the 90 degree ones , but i was offered the angled ones when i started on the pump because i was so slim , ive hit a few nerves  and its oww and stingy so i just pull it out and start again , if your slim i think they recomend them anyway , i get the self preservation thing tho i was like that for a while , its gradually got better although i still get a pang of is this one gonna hurt , ive taken to always changing them first thing in the morning then im in too much of a rush or a flap to think about what im doing for too long  , if you always have probs with the 90 degree ones i see no harm in asking for the angled ones , although i think you have to do the actuall stabbing yourself (no insertion device) 
let us know how you get on , its an interesting one and would be curious as to how you get on with the angled ones


----------



## tracey w (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Vicki,

I use the angled 45 degree ones from roche, called tenderlinks. Im sure your company will do them but just called something different?

I used the inserter only once and never ever again   I find the tenderlink better, i much prefer to insert myself than use that contraption thingy. Its all under my own control! 

I would say 6 out of 10 I dont feel at all going in the other yes I do, but its bearable and once its in I dont feel it at all. Sounds to me like you will be better trying these types.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi viki

I can only offer a parent's view! But I do know that starting the angled ones after the 90 degree ones was really hard for E. The insertion contraption is big, the guide needle is long, and you can see it all. Hard. 

He gritted his teeth and after the countdown 123 - he did it. Each time got easier and the payoff came when the pain was SO much less on them and because they always go into his fat layer, delivery of insulin has never faltered, unlike when we were on 90 degree sets. 

All I can say is take it set by set. If they work for you, you will deal w the weirdness because they are better for you, because you can handle it, because they are better for you! A positive experience begets a positive experience, as they say...

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## tracey w (Sep 12, 2010)

Patricia said:


> Hi viki
> 
> I can only offer a parent's view! But I do know that starting the angled ones after the 90 degree ones was really hard for E. The insertion contraption is big, the guide needle is long, and you can see it all. Hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 15, 2010)

I use the rouch tender links, 45 degree ones..

Seen the insertion kit, heard it twang and no way was it getting near me

I've always self insert, and I've never had a problem or any pain doing so, even on the first one the trainer said I would feel the cannular for a while after I inserted it, but never have..

Good thing if you think it might hurt you can, moved it to another site..


----------



## Viki (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Guys, i defo need to look into some alternatives.

Ive gone back to the 90 degree ones after my horrific bent cannula episode on Sunday. Better the devil you know and all that 

Its just exactly as twitchy said, ive become a complete big girls blouse and it takes me about 4 hours to talk myself into pressing the buttons 

I think ill call my good old DSN and ask for some without the dreaded insertion device. I think its the huge clunk thats freaking me out ...


----------

